# Blizzard Corn Snake << Is There such thing?



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey all, i was struggling to post it here or in the snake section lol thought maybe ill get better answers here

Ive heard of 'Blizzard Corn Snake', ive googled it, seems pretty similar to the Snow Corn Snake
just wondering is there such thing as Blizzard Corn and is different than the known Snow Corn or are they the same with different names such as Anerythristic Corn (Charcoal Corn)

Not sure if these names (Blizzard, Charcoal) are said by americans either


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Blizzard is pretty much just a whiter version. It doesn't have the yellowy/pinky/greeny colours you would normally find on a snow corn. But it is a different morph.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There are a few types of anerytherism...

Type A = 'the original' and known as 'anery'

Type B = 'Charcoal', these animals tend to have a little less yellow and are incompatible with Anery A (i.e. bred an anery to a charcoal and you'll get all normals het for anery and charcoal rather than more black, grey and white snakes)


There is also Type C (although this has been dropped and is now just called 'caramel') and Type D (now called 'Lavender')


A snow corn is an amelanistic 'Type A anery'

A blizzard corn is an amelanistic 'Type B anery'


For more info, check out www.iansvivarium.co.uk


Cheers

Andy


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

bothrops said:


> There are a few types of anerytherism...
> 
> Type A = 'the original' and known as 'anery'
> 
> ...


Wow i never knew it that well on Corn Genetics, Execuse me im crap :blush:
Ive seen a video of a rep keeper has an anerythristic corn which he said its also called a charcoal didnt know anerys are 2 types.

Thanks! : victory:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> Blizzard is pretty much just a whiter version. It doesn't have the yellowy/pinky/greeny colours you would normally find on a snow corn. But it is a different morph.


Thanks : victory:


----------

